# Videocon D2H Query



## mayank107 (Mar 14, 2013)

I want to know how many input and output ports are in Viedocon D2H HD Digital set top box. Please Give me details of each and every ports.


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 15, 2013)

List of ports in D2H HD set top box is
1. LNBF/IN Cable input (signal input port)
2. AV Output
3. S/PDIF Output
4. HDMI Output
5. Satellite Card slot
6. 12V DC Input for power supply

   There is also a USB slot in the side but a note in the user guide says "USB Based Functions/Applications will be enabled in subsequent software upgrades"

Hope that helps,
Arun


----------

